# Looking for Jack Martin aka John Edward Waterman



## Alan Knott (Oct 16, 2005)

Had an enquiry 4/6 from a Kiwi wanting to find his gf. Jack Martin served at sea in Shaw Savill and left in 55-60.
In his earlier life he had been a boxer.
Lived in NZ.
Many thanks


----------



## Geoff Hud (Nov 5, 2011)

*Looking for Jack Martin*

I don't suppose he was known as Pincher Martin?
If so he would have been on the Steam Dredge Kerimoana in 1938 with my father. They were part of the delivery crew from Glasgow to Wellington N.Z.


----------



## eyles (Aug 8, 2012)

*john edward waterman*

I AM THE SON OF JOHN EDWARD WATERMAN AKA JACK MARTIN AKA SHAW SAVILL JACK ,, IF YOU KNOW ABOUT HIM PLEASE E.MAIL [email protected]


----------



## Jill Malinowski (Nov 16, 2015)

I would like to know more about this - John Edward Waterman was my father - also known as Jack Martin and I think Pincher Martin he was a boxer ! He went to OZ in 1938/39 - I think he died when he was 75 or in 1975


----------



## Jill Malinowski (Nov 16, 2015)

Alan Knott said:


> Had an enquiry 4/6 from a Kiwi wanting to find his gf. Jack Martin served at sea in Shaw Savill and left in 55-60.
> In his earlier life he had been a boxer.
> Lived in NZ.
> Many thanks


Hi Alan - I would like to contact this person re Jack Martin! I think this could be an alias of John Edward Waterman
Thank you 
Jill (nee Waterman)


----------



## LenT (Jun 28, 2008)

*Pincher martin*



Jill Malinowski said:


> Hi Alan - I would like to contact this person re Jack Martin! I think this could be an alias of John Edward Waterman
> Thank you
> Jill (nee Waterman)


You should 'google' "Pincher Martin NZ Seamans Union" Lots of info there, albeit mostly political. I didn't read all of them, but didn't see 'John Waterman' mentioned
LenT


----------

